# Pletinckx and Disney White Homers History



## Venny (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello,

I am new to this board. I have about 20 white homers. I would appreciate any information you may have addressing the following questions about Pletinckx.

Are true Pletinckx always white?

What was the full name of Mr. Pletinckx?

In what year did Walt Disney acquire his Pletinckx and in what year did he first release them?

I would especially appreciate feedback from the old timers.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Venny said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this board. I have about 20 white homers. I would appreciate any information you may have addressing the following questions about Pletinckx.
> 
> ...




i googled your inquiry but there's not much interesting results that came out. but it pointed to a link to this forum also that you maybe interested:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=881&referrerid=6655

here's another link within that link:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/whitepletinckx/



kalapati
San Diego
http://loftdekalapati.mypets.ws:81/Jview.htm


----------



## taylorr872 (Oct 5, 2008)

Its odd that there's not much info out there about the Disney white homers- I tried looking this up too out of curiosity and found nothing. Some guy at a pigeon show told me that Disney used to have a really great breeding program and then PETA made them get rid of all their pigeons? What ever happened to the pigeons- were they euthanized? given away? let go? This guy said he had some former Disney pigeons- is this possible? When did all of this happen and why is there no info out there about this?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I heard the Disney lofts were shutdown due to hawks. I have seen many white pigeons sold as supposed Disney stock. It is an easy technique to sell any white bird and I have seen many unbanded so called 'Disney' AKA Orlando stock birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Grim said:


> I heard the Disney lofts were shutdown due to hawks. I have seen many white pigeons sold as supposed Disney stock. It is an easy technique to sell any white bird and I have seen many unbanded so called 'Disney' AKA Orlando stock birds.


I found this:

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9807E1D81F39F933A15754C0A9649C8B63

I saw a longer article a few days ago about the same thing, but can't find it now.


----------



## Big Boy (Feb 28, 2008)

Don Brumfield in Orlando was a loft manager at Disney and has a dove release business. Unfortunately his website is down. But if I recall correctly it had some information about the Pletinckx strain. You can easily find Don's number on the web at various dove release sites. Nome Middleton is another breeder who may have information. According to what I've read, Nome has been breeding pletinckx for 29 years.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

taylorr872 said:


> Its odd that there's not much info out there about the Disney white homers- I tried looking this up too out of curiosity and found nothing. Some guy at a pigeon show told me that Disney used to have a really great breeding program and then PETA made them get rid of all their pigeons? What ever happened to the pigeons- were they euthanized? given away? let go? This guy said he had some former Disney pigeons- is this possible? When did all of this happen and why is there no info out there about this?


I was told by members of my club that the Disney birds were sold. A member of my club owns a few. From his experience with the birds they fly nice but are not the best of his loft. 
http://www.chicagotribune.com/topic/sns-othernews-pigeons,0,5999658.story
is a website on those birds. ALSO found on the web: Walt Disney. Famous for his "white" birds. They were some of the original Belgian Pletinckx of the early '60's. They are reportedly beautiful, very fast, and cross well with other strains including Stassarts, Devriendts, and Janssens . I hope this helps some.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Back when disney was alive prior to Dec 1966. He had plentikx whites As did Roy Rogers . I can not say for sure when he got them I will go for the early 1960s. He Had them in california. The only plentnikx Birds i have ever seen all have been Whites. They used to fly well Back years ago. As you know They would either be awful inbred now or out crossed to date. The florida whites I think were stichabalts. And i was told that hawk attacks Made them decide to phase them out. Even george forman had or has some.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

I read that the Pletinckx arent all that great for anything anymore but Im guessing if you crossed them with something much better you might have a better bird or you could just buy a better bird and you wont have to worry about crossing them at all to begin with ..I would go with something more along the lines of delbars ,morvets and Stichelbauts known for their better homing abilities


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

LokotaLoft said:


> I read that the Pletinckx arent all that great for anything anymore but Im guessing if you crossed them with something much better you might have a better bird or you could just buy a better bird and you wont have to worry about crossing them at all to begin with ..I would go with something more along the lines of delbars ,morvets and Stichelbauts known for their better homing abilities


BUT the same thing can and will happen NO matter the strain line unless it managed right trained and trained some distance then selected from performance these line will break down also. Far as stichabalt whites Many of those are inbred untested As this to is a old line strain. All birds have to managed. to keep up there performance. With out testing no way to know how they perform.. just as trenton birds they are bred out of old line birds and the name may be trenton BUT we all know Trenton has been gone many a year sO NO trentons can exsist. Just a base perhaps But not bred as Trenton bred And not managed as trenton did. IF not raced You can still train the birds out and select from training Results.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I thought this was interresting. The history of the breed in the US

http://whitepletinckx.com/WP-History.html


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I knew a guy in Alaska that had Disney whites with the Disney bands on them. Not sure what strain they were. I've seen numerous ads for them with the sellers claiming they were Pletinckx, Grooters, Bastins, Etc. Too many claims to fame!


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

His name is Don Brumfield, he lives in Sorrento, Fla. and the birds are Grooter's. I've talked to him many times.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well this is a really old thread. But I have always heard that Stichelbauts were another favorite strain of Walt Disney. Obviously in either loft he had, they needed to bring in some new blood, and must have crossed with other strains.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Remember Disney passed away in 1966. I believe december of 1966. And i believe at that time his whites were plentikx Birds. The whites flown in florida which was not even around when Disney had birds Carry only the fact they flew at disney world. Even george forman iIbelieve had to have some old line disney birds plentix. Diney whites are a way to sell birds For many. And often NO proof just a white bird called a disney bird. And yes a few have some of the birds bred down from the later line. I believe not many if any have some of the old walt Disney bird lines Lets see about 45 years Away from what he bred. Back in those days HAWKS were not so much a problem in many places.


----------

